# help! who make this style of shoes?



## rnsmelody (Jan 12, 2007)

if anyone can id who make this pair of cute shoes? im looking for the brand name, not the knock off that cost 20 bux.. cus i know they will hurt my feet =( hehe.. thanks =)


----------



## _tiffany (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks like the Louis Vuitton satin pleated pump.  They're so cute, I got a similar looking brown pair for $15...haha.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup those were LV, they came out in 2005. www.pinupgirclothingl.com had them but now only have two similar styles in the sale section.
Otherwise I've seen them a lot in the kinda cheapo shoe stores in the malls. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## amoona (Jan 12, 2007)

omg i saw them at wet seal!!! sooo cute but i had to resist because i dont need anymore shoes!


----------



## rnsmelody (Jan 12, 2007)

hahaha since they are LV i definately cant afford those.. ill stick with the copy cats then =) thanks!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 12, 2007)

Good call amoona, here they are http://www.wetseal.com/productdetail.asp?mi=1700&style=37027995&size=&col  or=600&token=!


----------



## poppy z (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw a similar model on howcool.com!


----------

